# Radio Security Code (Decoder) 99 Audi A6 "SAFE" mode, Symphony



## avakhnin (Aug 9, 2006)

hello, is anyone has a decoder or knows where to get one. Im trying to unlock my symphony cd stereo on 99 Audi A6. symphony serial# AUZ5Z40269887. thanks


_Modified by avakhnin at 12:46 PM 10/5/2006_


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Radio Security Code (Decoder) 99 Audi A6 "SAFE" mode, Symphony (avakhnin)*

check your owner's manual, your radio code should be in it. if not, you might be forced into goind to the dealer to help you out.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Radio Security Code (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

When I have service done at the dealer, and they print out a complete receipt, the radio code is automatically part of the information at the top.


----------

